# Race Car winter rebuild



## Hosken Racing (Sep 8, 2005)

Seasons greetings to all you TT boys and girls. I hope you liked the feature in A8? What a well put together mag!
At last we have finally got the race car up on the ramp for the winter overhaul. 2nd place in our first race in September was great, but there is lots more speed to get out of the car. The handling is pretty sorted. We are concentrating on engine, brake system, excess baggage and a data logging system. We need to get around 350bhp, but absolutely bullet proof and within our budget. Any ideas, recomendations and a cheque for Â£30,000 will be welcomed :twisted: I will keep you posted.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

If only I had'nt used all my cheques over christmas the Â£30,000 would be on its way to you sorry :wink:


----------



## KenTT (Feb 20, 2005)

Just up the road from me 

Should be getting my mag soon, so will make interesting reading. 8)


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

KenTT said:


> Just up the road from me
> 
> Should be getting my mag soon, so will make interesting reading. 8)


Ken, you should have your mag by now?


----------

